# K&N



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi all has anyone used the K&N air filter to replace the standard one. If so are they any good ,do they improve MPG and performance . Is it worth the price of £46 I know you can clean them and keep them going for years.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Back in the 80's we fitted them to our bikes all the time. 
One of my bikes I fitted them to was a Suzuki GT550 2 stroke triple. The induction roar without the airbox was fantastic, couldn't go out in he rain, but that rooooooaaaar :yahoo:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2016)

it all depends what you are putting it on, if it is on a standard modern car then i wouldnt bother, but i would maybe be looking at an ECU chip mod, they are relatively cheap and and plug and play, some just plug into the diagnostic port, they usually give the performance the engines were designed for..more power and economy, but are sold de-tuned


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I've had them on loads of cars over the years, the benefit is questionable. A couple of HP at best and most likely you'll never be able to tell.

You have to be careful not to over oil them, in one test I read it actually strangled the engine a bit.

They sound good though and the do last longer than the original paper filters as you can clean and reuse them but personally unless the engine has had a bit of work done I wouldn't bother.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I was thinking of putting one on this RCZ I just picked up. If it's not going to make any difference I won't bother . It's got a nice tone when I floor it so keep as standard I think.

http://

before you start I know I'm a hairdresser etc lol.im a bit of a tart as well :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2016)

mcb2007 said:


> I was thinking of putting one on this RCZ I just picked up. If it's not going to make any difference I won't bother . It's got a nice tone when I floor it so keep as standard I think.
> 
> http://
> 
> before you start I know I'm a hairdresser etc lol.im a bit of a tart as well :biggrin:


 perfect for the chip mod and does not affect warranties as its removable


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't mind the look of these Pugs, no idea how well they go but they look alright.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

I think they share engines with the Mini range (or at least did until recently) and some kick out as much as 270hp so not too shabby!


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Fast enough for an owd fart like me (then again ) but if I could tweek it a tad mmmmmm. Good for a ton in third don't need the other three gears lol. 0-60 in around 8 .

Are the plug and play good , is there any chance of it damaging the ECU ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2016)

mcb2007 said:


> Are the plug and play good , is there any chance of it damaging the ECU ?


 they are quite safe, all tried and tested, you can get them off eBay if i remember, the last time i looked they were about £80 ish, worth a look if nothing else, or check out a good car mod mag they will be in there, i put one in my last 1.6d c-max and the change was profound, more power and mpg plus smoother delivery, i forgot to take it off when i sold it though


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Cheers Bruce I will have a gander :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I have used them on loads of cars, you wont get much hp increase without swapping the exhaust etc. But it will last for life, do not over clean/oil. It is one filter for the life of the car. Well worth the outlay IMO.

Cheers Martin


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

http://www.peugeotrczforum.co.uk/now-selling-racechip-t4052.html


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

lots of evidence / test to show they do not produce any gains in terms of bhp over a new std air filter &service, plenty evidence to support higher BHP increases, "you pays yer money and takes yer choice", will sound different obviously, may help psychologically feel faster , not worth the money if you want to feel a increase in power IMO.

deano


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Chip tuning and ECU remapping is a minefield, car forums are awash with horror stories and there are loads of cowboys and snake oil sellers in that business.

It reminds me of back in the day with the hot hatches, most here probably have watch bits in a box bit on just having a look in an old tin I found this










All the right 90's words

Turbo, NOZ and stage a gazillions

What's not to like

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks Mr Bond


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2016)

not going to get in a discussion, but there are PLENTY of bonafide chips out there

deleted a pointless comment :thumbsup:

if you do your reasearch Rob, there are some very good products out there that will improve you cars performance with no negative effects, i would stay out of the forums though as there are too many red herrings :yes:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Bruce said:


> not going to get in a discussion, but there are PLENTY of bonafide chips out there
> 
> its not a pis*ing contest


 Well I think a little discussion may be a called for since while some chip solutions might be considered by some as bona fide, your earlier contention that 'they are quite safe, all tried and tested' is at best naive and at worst plain wrong. There are several out there which won't fit your description at all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2016)

Padders said:


> Well I think a little discussion may be a called for since while some chip solutions might be considered by some as bona fide, your earlier contention that 'they are quite safe, all tried and tested' is at best naive and at worst plain wrong. There are several out there which won't fit your description at all.


 i meant the well known ones, if researched properly there are plenty that fit the bill

i assume you are in the trade? i was too

there will be many differing opinions

please dont tell me i am plain wrong for making a statement intended to help another member

i could if i had more inclination research and come up with the right product

but as its not my car i wont, i am sure the OP is more than capable though :wink:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Bruce said:


> i meant the well known ones, if researched properly there are plenty that fit the bill
> 
> i assume you are in the trade? i was too
> 
> ...


 Hmm. On re-reading that, my tone was unnecessarily brusque but my point is that you need to go into any mod with your eyes open since some of the stuff out there does warrant Bond's description of Snake Oil. I was simply trying to suggest that blindly buying the first thing you see on eBay might not have a happy outcome. Research and recommendation is key. Some of the claims just don't hold water.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2016)

Padders said:


> Hmm. On re-reading that, my tone was unnecessarily brusque but my point is that you need to go into any mod with your eyes open since some of the stuff out there does warrant Bond's description of Snake Oil. I was simply trying to suggest that blindly buying the first thing you see on eBay might not have a happy outcome. Research and recommendation is key. Some of the claims just don't hold water.


 which is what i said :yes: , i didn't go into detail as i thought it was a casual discussion, should it be required by the OP i will happily find the right chip for the job no problem and in the snake oil comment is pointless as it adds nothing to the discussion and quite honestly was only added because i came up with the suggestion [ blocked or not] call me paranoid if you wish :wink: :biggrin:

maybe i am unique, but as a dyslexic i read and re-read my posts many times to make sure i have the syntax right and there is some sort of sense to what i am trying to say, i dont always succeed :laugh:

anyway this started off about after market air filters, i would say no after seeing the car and not necessarily for performance reasons, but also for the good of the engine, with the weather we get it is easy to flood a modern engine with water, OE air filter housings help to prevent this although they are not totally safe


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree totally on your air filter point. In my experience all you gain is noise.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

@Bruce

You've got a serious chip on your shoulder never mind in any ecu you've got/had

I made an off the cuff remark which is broadly true and you are all over it like it was some slight on you personally.

And just as an asides you're still blocked and I only picked up on your comments because someone quoted you.

You need to get a grip and grow up a bit. You're just beginning to make yourself look like an @rse again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> @Bruce
> 
> You've got a serious chip on your shoulder never mind in any ecu you've got/had
> 
> ...


 ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ :rofl:



Padders said:


> I agree totally on your air filter point. In my experience all you gain is noise.


 too true, they all go for it though :yes:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I know a lot of falk won't approve but I've never changed an air filter. For example I bought a 12 month old Jag XJ8 (the x308 version) with nominal miles and over a period of 4 years covered about 160,000 business miles in it for work. I never even sent it for a service. Just the annual MOT and an oil and filter change every 10,000 miles which at some points in the winter when I was covering the most miles was monthly. All I used to do with the filter was take it out and blow the crap out with an air gun. Not saying Its recommended but I never had a problem with How it ran and I sold it when it was 6 years old with nearly 200k on the clock. It still had the nikasil engine and the original timing chain tensioners which is good going for an early 308 mine was new in 1997/8. Like the Pug very much they look very supercar-esque. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for the input gents ,I will look around and prob end up leaving as stock . It was a question about the K&N which I think you have all answered . Let's close this one down.

Like the Pug very much they look very supercar-esque. :thumbsup:

spoils it it a tad when a fat old bloke rolls out of it :laugh: I've banged my head every time I've got in it .


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mcb2007 said:


> spoils it it a tad when a fat old bloke rolls out of it :laugh: I've banged my head every time I've got in it .


 Think yourself lucky, I couldn't even get in one of those these days never mind get out of it.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

mcb2007 said:


> Hi all has anyone used the K&N air filter to replace the standard one. If so are they any good ,do they improve MPG and performance . Is it worth the price of £46 I know you can clean them and keep them going for years.


 They are shiny! If you are changing the air flow, you may want to change the fuel flow! If you dont have an ECU (fuel inj) you can re-program you may want to think about the jets in the carb (if you have one)! There is a reason why air flow is set!

My guess would be if you fit a K&N aftermarket air filter you will loose MPG but gain a BHP of about 0.000005% ..... As said there is a reason why!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

If you are just replacing the panel filter in the original air box it's not an issue but it's worth mentioning if it's one of these kits with the cone type filters you should also rig up some ducting to get fresh air to the filter, some kits do come with piping supplied, otherwise you're just sucking in hot air from the engine compartment which isn't a good thing.










I only use this pic as an example for no other reason than I had a couple of motors with this injection set up back in the day.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> If you are just replacing the panel filter in the original air box it's not an issue but it's worth mentioning if it's one of these kits with the cone type filters you should also rig up some ducting to get fresh air to the filter, some kits do come with piping supplied, otherwise you're just sucking in hot air from the engine compartment which isn't a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 On a similar principle when I had my 928S2 the air flow meter packed up and I went from 310bhp (less probably a few horses that had limped off to the Knackers yard in the intervening years since it was new) and dyno tested or whatever they call it at about 260bhp and it felt as flat as a fart. A new Air flow meter off Porsche at JCT600 was nearly a grand plus fitting! I got a reconditioned one for 300 or so and it felt to fly after wards on full throttle kick down.

Then the power steering pump packed up and Porsche wanted about the same as clearing the national debt of Greece to replace it. So I flogged it and walked to work for a bit :yes:

this fella tatty as hell but full of character


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Not worth it by itself.

But on a car if you do a K+N plus get rid of the catalytic converter plus re-map then you will certainly see a little power boost and will sound much louder though. I had a saxo VTR that had them all plus lowered and it was no doubt faster than a standard VTR and cornered better.

Of course the best thing to do is buy a car that is fast in the first place. There are hatchbacks now that do 0-60 in 6 seconds odd.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Going to leave as stock as it's not worth messing around with.

xellos99 if I went and changed it to a hot hatch after 3 days she'd have my nuts for earrings :biggrin:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> I was thinking of putting one on this RCZ I just picked up. If it's not going to make any difference I won't bother . It's got a nice tone when I floor it so keep as standard I think.
> 
> http://
> 
> before you start I know I'm a hairdresser etc lol.im a bit of a tart as well :biggrin:


 http://

who deleted my pics


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

I had a remapped Audi A4 1.9Tdi and with a Pipercross air filter there was definitely more induction noise but no noticeable gain in power really.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Had a K&N in the scooby, took it out and put in a standard blueprint filter and zero difference. Like some have already said having the car mapped by a reputable mapper will give you more grunt where you need it but it comes at a cost. Unless you are into doing rolling road power runs to impress your 'clique' down at macdonalds car park I would keep the map simple.


----------

